# Anyone willing to photoshop for me



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

I have this great picture of my grandpa, who has since passed, when he was younger and its a scanned pic but the original had lots of wear. Wondering if someone would be willing to clean it up for me so I can print it out and display it.

PM me your email and I will send the pic in the larger file.....I would be indebted to you!

Respectfully,

Jason


----------



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Old photo*

Jason, I am no expert with PS but I tried a couple of things real quick in an attempt to remove the tears and some of the dust spots. I don't think it can be sharpened much more, the IQ is just not there.

Morris


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Wow......that is a million times better. I appreciatte your help!

Jason


----------



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Jason, like I said, I'm still learning PS and I'm sure there are others here that know it better than I do. If you want a higher res photo done just email it to me and I will work on it. It's up to you. [email protected]


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Here is the original and finsihed product from Wade......

If you have any work needed I would recommend them. Remember that my original picture was a scan that was emailed to me.

Thanks for your help!!!!!

ReSnap by Lewis King Photography 
Theo's Gallery
College Station Texas
[email protected]


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Jason, Thanks for letting us work on your picture. 
Resnap is a service where we can remove people and even add people to a picture. This was a real challenge.
Shoalwater17 did a very good job with the quality of the starting scan.

If you want it printed and framed please keep us in mind.
Be blessed and have a awesome day
Cowboy


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Working from your posted picture. Which is not a good practice since starting from a JPG and saving to a JPG degrades the image. But I wanted to see what I could do.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

grayfish said:


> Working from your posted picture. Which is not a good practice since starting from a JPG and saving to a JPG degrades the image. But I wanted to see what I could do.


Thank you. Im amazed at how you guys do this stuff!!!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

humm, guess ya didnt like my version much huh ?


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Indeed I did sir! If I failed to email you im very sorry. Things have been hectic around here.


----------

